#  Chat Ecke >   Der heiße Stuhl. Diese Woche mit "mir" >

## StarBuG

Hallo 
In meinem Musikforum sind diese Themen immer sehr beliebt.
Darum möchte ich es auch mal hier versuchen. 
"Der heiße Stuhl" funktioniert wie folgt. 
Einmal pro Woche wird jemand herausgesucht, der auf dem heißen Stuhl sitzt. 
Jeder hier im Forum darf diese Person fragen, was immer einen so interessiert. 
Natürlich ist die Beantwortung der Fragen absolut freiwillig. 
Und da ich die Idee hier eingebracht habe, mache ich auch den Anfang. 
Also ihr könnt mich gerne alles Fragen, was euch so in den Sinn kommt, und zwar bis einschließlich Sonntag.
Dies können private Fragen sein, Fragen zu meinen Einstellungen oder auch medizinische Fragen. 
In der nächsten Woche kann sich dann jemand anderes (freiwillig natürlich) auf den heißen Stuhl setzen. 
Ich denke dies ist eine gute Möglichkeit, sich ein wenig besser kennen zu lernen.  :s_thumbup:  
Also dann schießt mal los  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Micha,  
na, das lasse ich mir doch nicht zweimal sagen.  
Ich würde gerne von Dir wissen, was aus der Sache mit Deiner Nachbarin geworden ist?  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Wir unternehmen viel miteinander  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Smurf

**lach* Ach soooooo! Na dann... 
Hmmm, was ist Deine absolute Lieblings-Eissorte? 
Grinsende Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Schwer zu sagen, aber ich denke Joghurt

----------


## Monsti

Hi Michael,  und ich mache gleich weiter:  Was war seit dem Beginn Deines PJ Dein schönstes und Dein übelstes Erlebnis (berufsbezogen)?  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Monsti

Hehe Michael *schimpf*,  Du bist doch die ganze Zeit da, warum schreibst Du nix :Huh?:  Kann doch gar nicht sein, dass Dir da nichts einfällt.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Deine Frage finde ich nicht so einfach zu beantworten. 
Schöne Momente habe ich eigentlich täglich bei der Arbeit mit Kindern. 
Was das übelste Erlebnis angeht, da muss ich echt überlegen.
Mir fällt bis jetzt kein richtiges ein. 
Und damit ich deiner Frage nicht Unrecht tue, habe ich überlegt und nicht direkt geantwortet.  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Monsti

Okay, genehmigt. Der Kandidat auf dem Stuhl zeigt erste Schwächen.  :c_laugh:   Nächste Frage: Was ist das Hauptziel Deines Forums (außer, dass es belebt wird)? Gibt es Schwerpunkte?  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Smurf

> Der Kandidat auf dem Stuhl zeigt erste Schwächen.

  :c_laugh:   :d_smily_tooth:   :yes_3_cut:   *Aber die Frage von Monsti interessiert mich auch brennend. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Möööönsch Andrea,  kaum sind wir wieder da, wird der Ärmste unter Druck gesetzt. Michael, die nächste Woche setze ich mich auf diesen Folterstuhl, da darfst Du Dich dann revangieren. Ich sage abba gleich: Auf ALLES antworte ich nicht.  :Prost mit Wein:    Grüßle vom Monster

----------


## Smurf

*Hihi Monschti, wir machen uns hier direkt wieder beliebt *fg*. 
Und nach Monsti will ich auf den heißen Stuhl! Büüüüüüüddddeeeee. Hehe, alles beantworte ich wohl auch nicht, aber mal abwarten, was da so für Fragen kommen.  
Lachende Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Mein schönster Moment war, als ich in der Kinderkrankenpflege gearbeitet und einen von der Mutter vernachlässigten 13 Monate alten Jungen betreut habe.
Die ersten 3 Tage hat er total gefremdelt und es war echt schwer, mit ihm zu arbeiten.
Aber als ich am vierten Tag morgens in sein Zimmer kam, zog er sich an den Gitterstäben seines Bettchens hoch und streckte mir die Arme entgegen. 
In dem Moment hätte ich ihn am liebsten mitgenommen. hihihihi
Den Moment vergesse ich nie. 
Hab aber noch mehr solcher schönen Momente  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Klosterbruder

Frage an den sich selbst auf den Stuhl bindenden. 
Bist Du masochistisch Veranlagt?
Nein stopp das war ein Scherz !  *Wie gedenkst Du Zukünftig mit Beiträgen, mit welchen Du nicht zurecht kommst*  *umzugehen (persönliche Meinungen und Entscheidungen die andere Juser schrieben Z.B) die aber im Zusammenhang mit dem Eröffneten und Geschlossenen Threed stehen und willst Du diese geschlossenen Threeds dann immer wieder nach Deinem* *ermessen wieder dan Korrigieren und wieder öffnen ?* 
Ok ist eine harte Frage aber die Antwort hierauf würde mich als alter Mitleser und Neues Mitglied schon interresieren.

----------


## Smurf

*@ Michael: 
Schönes Erlebnis mit dem Kind, aber nächste Frage: Kam es wieder zu der Mutter nach Hause, die es ja vernachlässigt hatte?? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

> *Wie gedenkst Du Zukünftig mit Beiträgen, mit welchen Du nicht zurecht kommst*  *umzugehen (persönliche Meinungen und Entscheidungen die andere Juser schrieben Z.B) die aber im Zusammenhang mit dem Eröffneten und Geschlossenen Threed stehen und willst Du diese geschlossenen Threeds dann immer wieder nach Deinem* *ermessen wieder dan Korrigieren und wieder öffnen ?*

 Was meinst du mit "nicht zurecht kommen"?
Ich komme mit allen Beiträgen zurecht, ich bin nur nicht mit allen Beiträgen einer Meinung. 
Geschlossen werden nur Themen, die gegen unsere Forum Regeln verstoßen.
Dafür wurden diese aufgestellt.
Was andere Meinungen angeht, so bin ich da ziemlich tolerant.
Einzig und alleine bei Beiträge, die von meinem medizinischen Fachverstand aus nicht tragbar sind, weil sie grob falsche oder gefährliche Meinungen propagieren, werde ich einschreiten, schließen und gegebenenfalls sogar editieren oder löschen. 
@Andrea:
Ja, leider. Vielleicht ist das auch zum Teil die Beantwortung der Frage von dir Monsti.
Manchmal steht man als Arzt hilflos daneben, weil man weiß, welche Zukunft manche Kinder erwartet, aber einem selber sind die Hände gebunden.
Ein richtig schlimmes Erlebnis habe ich zum Glück noch nicht wirklich gehabt, auch im Studium nicht. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch einfach an meiner Art. Ich bin nämlich ein unverbesserlicher Optimist und eine echte rheinische Frohnatur. Mir verdirbt nichts so schnell die Laune  :Zwinker:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Micha,   

> Geschlossen werden nur Themen, die gegen unsere Forum Regeln verstoßen.

    Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Wer in der Vergangenheit bestimmte Themen geschlossen hat, ist mir jetzt auch egal. Tatsache ist aber, dass auch schon Threads geschlossen wurden, in denen eindeutig gegen keine einzige der (später aufgestellten) Regeln verstoßen wurde.  Mein Tipp wäre: Wenn einer der Mods Veranlassung sieht, ein Thema schließen zu müssen, so sollte dieses Ansinnen zunächst unter allen Mods abgestimmt werden. Zeitgleich könnte man den-/diejenige per PN oder auch öffentlich ermahnen, einen angemessenen Ton zu wahren. Ich habe bisher noch kein einziges Forum erlebt, in dem bei sooo wenig Beiträgen sooo viele Threads in sooo kurzer Zeit kurzerhand geschlossen wurden.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Micha,
Rheinländer bist du! Und woher? 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Monsti

Hi Michael,  und drei Kinder hättest Du irgendwann gerne. Ist es Dir da egal, ob Buben oder Mädels? Oder gibt es da etwas, was Du ideal fändest?  Liebe Grüße Angie (die immer von einem großen Bruder träumte ...)

----------


## StarBuG

Ich komme aus Wuppertal  :Zwinker:  
Und bei meinen zukünftigen Kindern ist es mir eigentlich egal, aber eine Mischung wäre nicht schlecht.  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Brava

Wolltest du schon immer Arzt werden?

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Micha,  
willst Du Dich irgendwann niederlassen (eigene Praxis oder auch Partner in einer Praxis) als Kinderarzt? 
Wirst Du nach Wuppertal zurückgehen? 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

In der Oberstufe hatte ich kurzzeitig mal die Idee, Biochemie studieren zu wollen.
Heute mache ich drei Kreuze, dass ich mich für Medizin entschieden habe  :Grin:  
Ich möchte mich schon irgendwann mal niederlassen, denke ich.
Wenn dies in Deutschland dann noch möglich ist  :Zwinker:  
Ob ich nach Wuppertal zurück gehe, weiß ich noch nicht.
Erstmal hoffe ich in Frankfurt eine Stelle zu bekommen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Brava

Deine  Wünsche für deine Zukunft

----------


## Leonessa

Micha, 
wie lange willst du denn noch warten mit dem Kinder bekommen, oder sollte es schon in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren passieren? 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## StarBuG

Die beiden Fragen kann man vereinen  :Zunge raus: 
Meine wünsche für die Zukunft sind, dass ich meinen Abschluß gut schaffe und hier in Frankfurt eine Stelle bekomme.
Dann müsste sich noch die richtige Frau finden, die einen Arzt mit diesen Arbeitszeiten haben möchte und die auch gegen 3 Kinder nichts einzuwenden hat. 
Vom Bauch her hätte ich nichts dagegen, sofort Kinder zu bekommen, aber der Kopf sagt noch "nein"  :Zwinker:

----------


## Sterni

Hi, 
Öhm.. 
Wie stehst du zum derzeitigen Gesundheitssystem und der Gesundheitsreform ?  
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Micha,  
rauchst Du noch? Wenn ja, was meinst Du zu dem aktuell im Raum stehenden Rauchverbot für alle Gastronomiebetriebe? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## Monsti

Hi Michael,  und mich würde noch folgendes interessieren:  1. Bist Du vollkommen gesund (von akuten Sachen mal abgesehen)? 2. Treibst Du Sport? Wenn ja, welche Sportarten? 3. Achtest Du auf Deine Ernährung? Wenn ja, in welcher Form?  Chronisch neugierige Grüße von Angie

----------


## StarBuG

> Wie stehst du zum derzeitigen Gesundheitssystem und der Gesundheitsreform ?

 Ich finde, das Gesundheitssystem krankt an allen Ecken und Enden, und es leiden nicht nur die Patienten darunter, sondern auch die Ärzte. 
Die Richtung in die das läuft, ist absolut die Falsche.
Ich hoffe für uns, dass es da noch eine Kehrtwende gibt.   

> *rauchst Du noch? Wenn ja, was meinst Du zu dem aktuell im Raum stehenden Rauchverbot für alle Gastronomiebetriebe?*

 Nö, seit Januar nicht mehr  :Zwinker: 
Und gegen das Rauchverbot hab ich absolut nichts einzuwenden  :Zwinker:    

> 1. Bist Du vollkommen gesund (von akuten Sachen mal abgesehen)? 2. Treibst Du Sport? Wenn ja, welche Sportarten? 3. Achtest Du auf Deine Ernährung? Wenn ja, in welcher Form?

 Wer ist schon vollkommen Gesund?
Ich versuche Sport zu treiben, z.B. Walken oder Fahrradfahren, aber der innere Schweinehund hat nach einem 10Std. Arbeitstag auch oft schon gewonnen. 
Meine Ernährung ist oft eine Katastrophe. 
Ich gebe mir zwar Mühe, aber bei einem Dönerladen direkt vor der Tür ist das manchmal echt schwierig  :Grin:

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Micha,  
hast Du Deinen Vorsatz von Silvester bis heute beibehalten bzgl. weniger bis gar keinen Alkohol zu trinken? 
Neugierige Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Was isst du am liebsten ?

----------


## StarBuG

> *
> hast Du Deinen Vorsatz von Silvester bis heute beibehalten bzgl. weniger bis gar keinen Alkohol zu trinken?*

 Hier muss ich zugeben hatte ich ein paar schwache Momente  :Zwinker:  
Mein Lieblingsessen ist bunte Paprika-Reis-Pfanne.
Hab das Rezept hier im Forum auch schon mal gepostet

----------


## Smurf

> Hier muss ich zugeben hatte ich ein paar schwache Momente

  :c_laugh: * Das habe ich mir doch irgendwie gedacht...  
Hmmm, nächste Frage:* *Fühlst Du Dich wohl in Frankfurt?*

----------


## Sterni

In welche medizinische Fachrichtung möchtest du gehen ?

----------


## StarBuG

Ich bin ein sehr anpassungsfähiger Mensch und ja, ich fühl mich hier wohl.
Ich werde auch versuchen, erst einmal in Frankfurt oder Umgebung nach meiner Approbation einen Job zu kriegen. 
@Sterni: 
Ich werde Kinderarzt  :Zwinker:

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Micha,
hast du in Schule oder Studium schon mal eine Ehrenrunde gedreht? 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## StarBuG

In der Schule nicht, aber im Studium bin ich nicht mehr in der Regelstudienzeit  :Zwinker:

----------


## Smurf

*Wieviel bist Du denn über der Regelstudienzeit?*

----------


## StarBuG

Ein paar Semester  :Zunge raus: 
Hat aber nicht wirklich was mit Faulheit oder Unfähigkeit zutun  :Zwinker:

----------


## Brava

Welche Musikrichtung magst du? 
Du spielst Didgeridoo wie lange schon?

----------


## StarBuG

Was Musik angeht, da bin ich ziemlich aufgeschlossen.
Ich höre eigentlich alles, was mir gefällt. 
Momentan viel Reggae und Black Music, aber auch Hip Hop und ein wenig Charts.
Aber House und Trance ist auch schon mal dazwischen  :Zwinker:  
Didgeridoo spiele ich schon seit ca. 7 Jahren. 
Aber wirklich gut bin ich nicht  :Zwinker:

----------


## Monsti

Verstehst Du Dich gut mit Deinen Eltern? Hast Du Geschwister? Falls ja, wieviele, welches Geschlecht und in welchem Alter.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Woman

Hast du deine Traumfrau schon gefunden

----------


## Klosterbruder

Ich Antworte mal für Michi hier ! 
NEIN

----------


## Smurf

*@ Klosterbruder: 
Woher willst Du das wissen? Denk doch nur mal an die Nachbarin.... auf Seite 1 in diesem Thema gibt es meine Frage und Micha's Antwort darauf, also so ganz ausschließen kann ich das nicht, daß er seine Traumfrau nicht doch schon gefunden hat.  
Vielleicht weiß er es nur noch nicht so genau... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Ich verstehe mich zum Glück hervorragend mit meinen Eltern und mit meinem "kleinen" Bruder (26)  :Zwinker:  
Aber die passende Traumfrau habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden.
Aber ich geb die Hoffnung auch nicht auf  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Klosterbruder

@smurf 
**Grinz** 
Oh wie der Obelix doch seine Schäfchen kennt ! 
(**Ich wälz mich jetz auf dem Boden vor lachen**)

----------


## Smurf

*Bruder Obelix!! 
Es hätte doch sein können, daß sich diese Nachbarsgeschichte irgendwie weiterentwickelt... Habe ich schließlich auch geschafft vor mehr als 3 Jahren.  
Lachende Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Sodale 
Es ist Montag und eine neue Woche beginnt.
Ich mache dieses Thema jetzt mal zu. 
Da Monsti sich als nächstes auf den heißen Stuhl setzen wollte, werde ich für sie ein neues Thema eröffnen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------

